# problems-



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

I think I did a 'dumb' this summer when getting outfitted for fly fishing- 
I bought Crystal River 5W fly line, and can't seem to get it to straighten out. It's weight-forward line, but acts like anything but.
Any tricks to get line to straighten out and lay flat? it's drivin' me bonkers.
Also, Most of the places I fish are tight quarters, short cast spaces. I'm thinking I should ditch the 5 and go to a 3. I've always been an Ultra-light spin fisherman, so the concept of finesse isn't foreign.
Any suggestions on a decent 3W rod that won't break the bank, and where to get one? Al I seem to find are 4-5 and 5-6 rods around here. Where do we even have water that warrants a rod of this size and action? I'm a little confused/frustrated.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

First off, the weight of the rod and in your case a 5wt, has nothing to do with the land scape, but more the size of fish you target and what size flies. I have a 5'3" 5wt. that is great for small creeks with big HUNGRY (by hungry, I mean they take big flies) fish.
Second part of this is, you JUST CAN'T OWN TOO MANY RODS...SPECIALLY 4WTS :lol: 

Your line, well, it sounds like you might want to replace that in the near future. To me the line is the most important thing next to the fly and presentation.
For now, it is going to be double tuff with the cold, but find something solid like a receiver ball on a vehicle. Throw a rag over it then loop your line walking backwards pulling to straighten. Not sure if it will stay that way but worth a shot.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks; will-do when it warms up. Any suggestions on new line?


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

airflo


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

best advice is to ditch the crystal rivers sh#t. I have only ever used leaders of their's, and I was not impressed. I see the lines they sell at fred meyers (smiths now), and I was surprised how cheap they are. I have problems with my line being coily... i'd say everyone does in the winter, but crystal rivers is crap. Go with airflo, rio, scientific anglers etc... stay away from cortland though...


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Just my choice, but Rio Selective Trout. I watch someone cast it recently (and it has been down right cold). At first I thought they were snagged cause it was a straight as could be, but then he lifted the line off the water and recast and again, as straight as could be and this was around a 30+' cast. I am so impressed with this line. 
And a line a little more pocket book friendly would be the Cortland 333 PEACH.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You need the weight of the fly line to match your rod- except in some situations. You can over line by one or under line by one. If I was just getting it to it- I would over lined by one and for tight quarters go with a DT . I like Rio- Shelley Idaho- can beat that.
There are some decent cheaper 3wt's out there. Look around. Cabela's makes decent 8 1/2' 4 wt for $49.95 and load it up with a 4 or 5wt DT (double taper). If you are just starting out a DT may be more pocket book freindly to you because you can turn it around and use the other end. If you are just starting out I'm positive you won't be happy if you use a 3 wt line on a 5wt rod. You probably have not developed the skills to cast a line that isn't fully loading your rod. And that's not demeaning you- it's just a fact each and everyone of us had to deal with until we acquired those skills from repetition.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Packfish said:


> You need the weight of the fly line to match your rod- except in some situations. You can over line by one or under line by one. If I was just getting it to it- I would over lined by one and for tight quarters go with a DT . *I like Rio- Shelley Idaho- can beat that.*There are some decent cheaper 3wt's out there. Look around. Cabela's makes decent 8 1/2' 4 wt for $49.95 and load it up with a 4 or 5wt DT (double taper). If you are just starting out a DT may be more pocket book freindly to you because you can turn it around and use the other end. If you are just starting out I'm positive you won't be happy if you use a 3 wt line on a 5wt rod. You probably have not developed the skills to cast a line that isn't fully loading your rod. And that's not demeaning you- it's just a fact each and everyone of us had to deal with until we acquired those skills from repetition.


That is a great stretch of Snake there!


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Appreciate the advice, guys. I don't feel demeaned at all.

I used to fly fish alot when I was in highschool, I lived in Layton, about two miles from the Weber. I used to be a pretty accomplished caster, but things changed and I haven't flyfished much in the last few years. Fortunately, my girl and I moved into a house with a good-sized front yard. i'll go back to practicing casting at pie tins pretty soon like I used to. i've had the gear for so long, the line degraded and rotted a bit; so I'm starting over.
I don't fish the Weber much anymore, but we have a family cabin outside of Oakley, near Mirror Lake Hwy. Some of those smaller tributaries hold nice fish (which I fish with an ultralight spin combo), but the quarters are very tight. I'll look into a shorter 4Wt rod and give that a shot this year. 
Last year or two I've had good luck with the spin combo, and a Hare's ear on a 5 ft leader behind a clear plastic bobber. figured I'd complete the transition and go to a full wet or dry fly setup. Since I just got a fly tying kit, I'm excited to put them to use!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

chuckmiester said:


> airflo


I like this line as well. Casts very nice. If you spend around $40 or more on a line, chances are you will get something pretty good.

One thing to think about is your leaderl. That can affect they way your line casts. If your leader is not tapered properly, then it throws everything out of balance.

As far as a 3wt recommendation, the only one I have right now is a Sage Launch. They sell for around $200 bucks, it does come with a life time warranty which is nice. This is my first 3wt so I don't have much to go off of. But I love to use it. My 5wt has been collecting dust ever since.

Good Luck.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Sportmens Warehouse sells a W.W. Griggs 6' 3wt 2pc for like $29.. Not a great rod for casting long distances, but a great little stream stick and for the price?!


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

madonafly is right. I remember when there would be runs on those ww griggs short sticks during the summer. I wanted one for awhile, but they would never have them in stock. Now i primarily fish the 8', although i had a 7' for a while and loved it.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Love those lightweights-

Even a ten incher feels like caged mountain lion on the end of your leader (from my UL spin rod)!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Has to be one in every crowd and it's me this time. I have a 6 ft 3 wt Griggs- I think it holds up a rose bush out back. I don't know what type of waters everyone fishes with these sticks but this is just my opinion on this- take it , leave it, don't read it-
If you have a flow to the creek that you are fishing a 6 ft rod it just does not let you mend line and on a small creek that flows from one hole to the next that is a key component. I just think that a 7 to 7 1/2 ft rod is as short as you need to go. I fish a 8 1/2' LL 3 wt on the Left Hand Fork of the Blacksmith ( few creeks get any tighter with trees than that boy) and I have no problem. I can reach out and mend line before it's sucked into the next hole dragging your fly at warp speed and I have no problem casting. You can not do that with a 6ft rod. I have tried many times to make that 6ft be a viable option and I still can't find a better spot for it than holding up a rose bush.


----------



## Rocki (Nov 10, 2007)

I have the Griggs also. Nice rod, but it is short. I find myself using a 7 or 7 1/2 more than that 6 footer. Line control just isn't there with a rod that short.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Any fly line is going to develop more memory when its cold. By far the best line on the market for winter fishing is the Scientific Anglers XPS. It is a delicate presentation line so if you are going to be primarily nymphing go up one line size.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Has to be one in every crowd and it's me this time. I have a 6 ft 3 wt Griggs- I think it holds up a rose bush out back. I don't know what type of waters everyone fishes with these sticks but this is just my opinion on this- take it , leave it, don't read it-
> If you have a flow to the creek that you are fishing a 6 ft rod it just does not let you mend line and on a small creek that flows from one hole to the next that is a key component. I just think that a 7 to 7 1/2 ft rod is as short as you need to go. I fish a 8 1/2' LL 3 wt on the Left Hand Fork of the Blacksmith ( few creeks get any tighter with trees than that boy) and I have no problem. I can reach out and mend line before it's sucked into the next hole dragging your fly at warp speed and I have no problem casting. You can not do that with a 6ft rod. I have tried many times to make that 6ft be a viable option and I still can't find a better spot for it than holding up a rose bush.


I guess there is no point in me mentioning my 5'3" 4/5 wt Fenwick :wink: I use the Griggs all the time on Millcreek, American Fork, Uinta's even the Provo. Oh I have other choices and for the Provo, I prefer my 10', but the Griggs can do the job, just like my Fenwick. Just a different stroke.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Small creek- quick h20 into the next run after next run- on this turf length not stroke makes the difference. IN certain things that may not be true but here it is (0:


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Small creek- quick h20 into the next run after next run- on this turf length not stroke makes the difference. IN certain things that may not be true but here it is (0:


 Been there and done that so.....Fair enough :wink:
My favortie is a 7' 2wt LL, but there are those streams that you have that stick up your you know what not to mention on both sides and above, the these little guys are the answer, specially the bow shot (or sling shot, what every you wanna call it)


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

I was raised on an automatic reel, so I have my own opinions; I'm just curious- what do you guys think of autos?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Well if you need a reel to double as an anchor then auto is the way to go. J/K- Well maybe not. I haven't looked at an auto since the 70's. I have no idea what they are now. From how they work though I can't believe they aren't heavy weights . I just personally couldn't see using one.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I like rio


----------

